# What do you drink?



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

what do you guys drink? im drinking water cos i dont wanna **** up my diet but jus wondering if theres anythin else thats ok


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

water

sugar free squash

and the occasional diet cherry coke or pepsi diet


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I have been buying 1 liter bottles of pure lemon juice and putting a small bit into my water. It makes swallowing my plain meat a lot easier.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I like that idea con, i might try that.

I drink way too much diet coke, i do between 2 and 4 litres a day, bad i know :whistling:

I really need to cut back


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Bulldozer said:


> I like that idea con, i might try that.
> 
> I drink way too much diet coke, i do between 2 and 4 litres a day, bad i know :whistling:
> 
> I really need to cut back


 I used to do that until i learnt that diet soda restricts dieting to some extent, its awfull for the teeth, doesnt really hydrate you correctly and that aspartane **** causes brain rot:cursing:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Con said:


> I have been buying 1 liter bottles of pure lemon juice and putting a small bit into my water. It makes *swallowing my plain meat* a lot easier.


Haha its not the 1st meat youve swollowed!!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Con said:


> I used to do that until i learnt that diet soda restricts dieting to some extent, its awfull for the teeth, doesnt really hydrate you correctly and that aspartane **** causes brain rot:cursing:


Yeah i know bud.. I gotta sort it out!!

I have nailed my diet (although always room for improvment), just gotta quit the pop now


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I drink this stuff called 'Grolsh' - if anyone hasn't tried it, it's bloody lovely.

*burp*


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> I drink this stuff called 'Grolsh' - if anyone hasn't tried it, it's bloody lovely.
> 
> *burp*


most def lol thats why im dieting, bin stone cold sober 10 days now and droppin fat because of it, but missin it all the same


----------



## d_pipa (Jan 8, 2009)

Milk? Yum.


----------



## magicman (Nov 2, 2008)

green tea is good

milk

coffee

im goin on the beer 2 moro thoe mates bday aint had alcohol since new years eve so im gonna let me hair down for a night lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

magicman said:


> im goin on the beer 2 moro thoe mates bday aint had alcohol since new years eve so im gonna let me hair down for a night lol


 23 days sober well i guess its a start


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Con said:


> I have been buying 1 liter bottles of pure lemon juice and putting a small bit into my water. It makes swallowing my plain meat a lot easier.


Thats very good for you aswell makes your body more alkaline


----------



## TeamRS (Jan 21, 2009)

I havnt hd a drink from new years eve and ive no intetition on drinkin anytime soon, i dont miss it, and it just makes my goals harder to reach!

And i could be spending the cash on protein!

I drink alot of sugar free squash about 2 pints a day and around 1 pint of milk each day. And 2 cups of green tea


----------



## magicman (Nov 2, 2008)

TeamRS said:


> I havnt hd a drink from new years eve and ive no intetition on drinkin anytime soon, i dont miss it, and it just makes my goals harder to reach!
> 
> And i could be spending the cash on protein!
> 
> I drink alot of sugar free squash about 2 pints a day and around 1 pint of milk each day. And 2 cups of green tea


fair enougth buddy but u gotta have a life to theres more to life than the gym i only drink on special ocassions dont seem to do any harm


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Water, purple grape juice, protein shakes, green tea with peppermint, coffee & robinsons orange sugar free.

When i have a drinky drink, i usually drink either morgans or vodka with diet coke...or if i'm on holiday a nice pint of dorada.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh and i drink black coffee on occasion (which i feel will be needed more in the coming weeks to keep me awake) :yawn:


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

what about powerade, gatorade, lucozade etc


----------



## bawny (Jan 25, 2009)

Water, Tea, Black Coffee and Promax diet at the moment.

I too have knocked the ale on the head for a couple of weeks now. One of my chins has already gone!


----------



## Jay 69 (Mar 4, 2006)

My other halfs cum and by the gallons i find it lubes my muscle and improves my lifts,also good for my lips i suffer from chapped lips in the winter this seems to cure that.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I used to drink litres and litres of lucazade everyday until it started to make me ill lol, now just water and fruit juice.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Water by the bucketload! Fresh green or peppermint tea and thats it. Been tee-total now since August 2007


----------

